# Explaining to your child



## blhowes (Nov 21, 2005)

This question is primarily for those of you (if any) who have children in public schools, but anybody is of course welcome to chime in.

My youngest son comes into contact with a variety of kids at school from different backgrounds and is not shy about asking them what they believe and if they're Christians. Most, if not all, of those he asks with any church background answer yes, which is not surprising considering how broadly the term 'Christian' is used in our Christian society.

Lately, he's been asking questions about whether I think his friends, who are catholic, will go to heaven. I wanted to be careful how I answered.

I tried to refocus his attention away from churches and their beliefs to what the scriptures teach. We talked mostly about John 14:6 and 1 John 5:11,12 and the fact that trusting Jesus is the key. When we focus on Jesus and what the Bible says, we can be confident of going to heaven. If we add things to the scriptures or believe something that's not in the scriptures, like the catholic church and some other churches do, our confidence is lessened that what we believe is the correct thing to believe. 

Have any of you had to talk with your children about this kind of thing? How did you handle it?

Bob


----------



## Saiph (Nov 21, 2005)

The requirement is faith. Faith in Jesus as Lord and saviour. Trusting in Him alone. Jesus seemed to imply that it was harder for rich adults than little schoolchildren to grasp this anyway. I would encourage your son to speak more about faith, and believing in Christ, than arguing about different churches. I tell my kids that churches do not save anyone. I think you are on a healthy path.


----------



## blhowes (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Saiph_
> The requirement is faith. Faith in Jesus as Lord and saviour. Trusting in Him alone. Jesus seemed to imply that it was harder for rich adults than little schoolchildren to grasp this anyway. I would encourage your son to speak more about faith, and believing in Christ, than arguing about different churches. I tell my kids that churches do not save anyone. I think you are on a healthy path.


Mark,
Thanks for the feedback. I'll pass that along to him next time we talk about it.


----------



## Anton Bruckner (Nov 22, 2005)

kids have a habit of asking questions that make adults seem not so smart. saturday I took my 4 year old cousin and my child to mcdonald's. my 4 year old cousin ask me, "keon what do you get when you turn an "L" upside down". I'm like, "I don't know", then he was like, "7, you get 7". whew.


----------



## blhowes (Nov 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Slippery_
> kids have a habit of asking questions that make adults seem not so smart. saturday I took my 4 year old cousin and my child to mcdonald's. my 4 year old cousin ask me, "keon what do you get when you turn an "L" upside down". I'm like, "I don't know", then he was like, "7, you get 7". whew.


 That's a good one.

Mine stumped me with this, "Daddy, what's Bob spelled backwards? After a couple of hints, I figured it out" (jk...really I am)


----------



## Anton Bruckner (Nov 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by blhowes_
> 
> That's a good one.
> 
> Mine stumped me with this, "Daddy, what's Bob spelled backwards? After a couple of hints, I figured it out" (jk...really I am)


hehehehe : that is even more funny hehehaha


----------

